# First mason jar I've dug.  ID help?



## bottles_inc (Apr 28, 2020)

I've dug unembossed jars from the 1880s and 1890s, but this is my first embossed one. Thoughts on age or manufacturer?


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 28, 2020)

bonus: here's my other jars. Ground tops. I like em. Forgot I had the horlicks, so the masons not my first embossed, technically


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 28, 2020)

Take a good look at the lip (could give us a lookie at it too) is it ground? is it nice and crisp (machine Finished) The bottom looks like a transitional Machine made - 
~Fred


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 28, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Take a good look at the lip (could give us a lookie at it too) is it ground? is it nice and crisp (machine Finished) The bottom looks like a transitional Machine made -
> ~Fred



forgot to mention; machined top. when did ground lips end and machined ones start?


----------



## Nickolas_ (Apr 28, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> View attachment 206316
> 
> View attachment 206317
> I've dug unembossed jars from the 1880s and 1890s, but this is my first embossed one. Thoughts on age or manufacturer?


Some of these can be found with -Atlas- at the top above Mason. I'd say around the turn of the century 1900 to 1909. Around 1910 the bead seal jars started replacing shoulder seal jars. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------

